# welche protokolle benutzt ssh?



## yusuf (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

welche Protokolle benutzt eigentliche ssh? Ich weiß, dass ssh ein sicheres Protokoll ist und Eigenschaft wie Authentifikation, Datenintegrität und Geheimhaltung mit sich brint. Ich weiß auch dass es ein Ersatz für r-Dienste wie Telnet, ftp... ist. Aber um die Sicherheitseigenschaften zu erfüllen, muss dieses Protokoll auch andere Protokolle wie ssl oder IPSec nutzen.

Weiß  jemand mehr darüber


Gruß

Yusuf


----------



## olqs (3. Dezember 2007)

SSH nutzt vorranging mal das SSH-Protokoll. 
Um darüber mehr zu erfahren reicht ein kurzes Googlen.


----------



## yusuf (3. Dezember 2007)

Gegoogt habe ich genug 

Das heisst, dass die Authenfitizierung und verschlüsselung auf der Anwendungschicht abläuft. Benutzt das ssh-programm auch das Protokoll ssl?

Gruss

Yusuf


----------



## olqs (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd mal sagen nein:

```
openssl s_client -host localhost -port 22
CONNECTED(00000003)
16837:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_clnt.c:583:
```

SSL stellt ja auch nur Authentizität und Verschlüsselung sicher. Authentifizierung läuft aber auch z.B. bei Https in der Anwendung.

Das SSH Protokoll setzt direkt auf Layer 4 (TCP) auf.

Die meisten Infos stehen dazu in  RFC 4250-4254
Das gilt für SSH Version 2


----------



## yusuf (3. Dezember 2007)

ok ssl ist ausgeschlossen. Was ist mit IPSec? IPSec ist eigentlich ideal zum Tunneln... ssh auch

Haben die Beiden protokolle etwas gemeinsam?


----------



## olqs (3. Dezember 2007)

Nein siehe Links zu den RFCs


----------

